
Show HN: DocuRocket – A really simple single source of truth for your company - patrickcorrigan
https://getdocurocket.com
======
deftnerd
It looks very similar to the free and open-source BookStack platform.

[https://www.bookstackapp.com/](https://www.bookstackapp.com/)

------
stratosgear
I think the second pricing plan should be starting from 6 users and up...

